# Fortescue fishing



## alexia (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has been to Fortescue this year and if so how is the fishing? Thanks


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings alexia!

Fortescue use to be the Weakfish Capitol of the World -- but in recent years the weakie population has taken a hard hit for a variety of reasons. My mother-in-law's boyfriend use to fish on the Bonanza religiously three times a week up until a couple of years ago. Then the fishing got so bad he now goes out for fluke on the Carolyn Ann at Barnegat Light.

I haven't heard anything outstanding about Fortescue this year. In October and November the party boats will concentrate on small (22 - 30 inch) stripers on jigs. But by then the slot fish (24 -28 inches) may be a thing of the past, and its tough getting the bigger stripers that far up the bay.

The charter boats can still get a limit of weaks and fluke, only because they have greater range and more mobility than the party boats. We use to be able to catch weaks, blues, and fluke right off the wall in front of the hotel, but that was in the 90s.

I'd love to see the weakies make yet another comeback, but I doubt we'll ever see anything like the fishing in the 70s....


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

Delaware Bay Fishing reports:

- http://207.19.102.202/fort-cgi/dbma...ult&view_records=1&sb=2&so=descend&ago=8&nh=1


----------

